# Wheeler Dealers - TV Clip - Polishing



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Now I didn't put this in the DWTV section because I just recorded the clip on my Iphone so the quality is crap.

I was watching Wheeler Dealers this morning (Toyota MR2 episode) and saw Ed put half of the UK's supply of Polish on the bonnet.

He says it is G3 and he dunks the pad in water and saturates the panel.

I have never used it but thought it was funny so i recorded a bit of it on my phone


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

I'm no expert, but that does look like a very odd technique.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear 

You sure you've got enough polish on there, matey?  :buffer:

Liking the 'thumbs down' bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol,

I have never seen "G3" used before either so he might be doing it right for all i know but i just keep thinking "Pea sized amounts"


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

been meaning to start a thread for ages on Ed Chinas techniques....

also, you think that they should give a decent "warning" to viewers


how much you wanna bet no wax is applied... and i love how he compares it to "t cut"


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Old Ed loves his T-Cut


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

over the top with the wheels too











but it is a good turn out


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

also, mark evans seems to have a weird technique on his "car/mg/bike" is born series'.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Good Old Ed loves his T-Cut


ed makes me cringe!

his painting is shocking too


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Watch the bit where "The professional" gets the windscreen out :doublesho

He wrecks the paint along the edge when he uses that tool


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

indeed!!! watched a lot of the wheeler dealers during my 3 weeks off before xmas, and on "snow days"

makes me laugh.... joe bloggs will think he's awesome, but to us, he's a joke


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

nooooooo, that poor porcshe 924 he did made me feel ill...if you see the program, you'll see what i mean. the paint looks red, but theres something stuck to the paint in other shots, looks like sap or something...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

bet he doesn't clay before hand either

doesn't mask too


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

i love wheeler dealers its good entertainment but like ed always says if it wont come off, my trusty manipulating tool and plenty of penetrating fluid will do,and just when the car is being sold that big oaf mike sits his plump backside on the bonnet :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

egon said:


> nooooooo, that poor porcshe 924 he did made me feel ill...if you see the program, you'll see what i mean. the paint looks red, but theres something stuck to the paint in other shots, looks like sap or something...


that brown 928 he did came back from the body shop swirl's everywere :lol:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I like Wheeler Dealers it is at the end of the day an entertainment show and to the majority of its viewers will enjoy the jobs that he undertakes, whether he does them well or not is irrelavant really, he takes a car that needs some work, does what is required (that is the key in my mind) then Mike sells it on, OK they are never going to take things to the level that we might see as being acceptable but to the majority of the viewing and buying public they will be impressed with what they do.

I suppose from a 'wheeler dealer' point of view they probably do what the majority of second hand dealers do, what is required a bit of spit and polish and move the car on, money, money, money thats all that matters.

The references to T-cut etc are there for the average joe public, start mentioning Menz power gloss polish, then stepped down to a finishing polish etc etc etc etc and they will be lost, appeal to the masses thats the job in hand.

At the end of the day its entertainment, and the cars that they have done generally look Ok to the average person, although I cant believe they went on to sell that Capri Laser in the first series, that car was a joke!!!!

Anyway, all a bit of fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

christ the amount of fling that would cause using so much water and product must have made a right mess


----------



## gaz205 (Jan 1, 2010)

:doublesho that is alot of polish. If its the old G3 he's right to use a bit of water. I've worked with some painters who still use water with 3M fast cut:wall: It's hard to get them to change their ways. I think Ed China is just a chancer tho.


----------



## Andy Bray (Apr 3, 2008)

james_19742000 said:


> I like Wheeler Dealers it is at the end of the day an entertainment show and to the majority of its viewers will enjoy the jobs that he undertakes, whether he does them well or not is irrelavant really, he takes a car that needs some work, does what is required (that is the key in my mind) then Mike sells it on, OK they are never going to take things to the level that we might see as being acceptable but to the majority of the viewing and buying public they will be impressed with what they do.
> 
> I suppose from a 'wheeler dealer' point of view they probably do what the majority of second hand dealers do, what is required a bit of spit and polish and move the car on, money, money, money thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


I concur.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah we all know that and are not stupid enough to think they will start using Menz, Zymol etc etc.

However, even my g'dad who know f'all about detailing asked me WTF he was doing to that poor car so for an everyday bloke it is still shocking.

I actually like WD and watch it when it is on but thought it would be funny to post the vid for all to remember


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks to me like Farecla rubbing compound. And right enough it does say on the bottle to use well lubricated with water.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Benniboy said:


> I'm no expert, but that does look like a very odd technique.


not odd but old, like 20 years old, i used to do that with g3 when i was 16 but even g3 has moved on a bit, not a lot but a bit, i use farecla total which is dry use and is pretty decent


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Lol,
> 
> I have never seen "G3" used before either so he might be doing it right for all i know but i just keep thinking "Pea sized amounts"


TBH this is how most used cars that are on traders forecourts are mopped.

G3 is fast and effective most of you guys just dont seem to get the fact that dealers dont care they just want it shiny and on the forecourt for as little dosh as possible. ( I wouldnt do it on any of my cars or cars that I detail)

This is an old skool wet mopping technique and does work well on crappy old snot boxes and vans. It does make a lot of mess though, its a quick effective way of making a turd shine!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james_19742000 said:


> I like Wheeler Dealers it is at the end of the day an entertainment show and to the majority of its viewers will enjoy the jobs that he undertakes, whether he does them well or not is irrelavant really, he takes a car that needs some work, does what is required (that is the key in my mind) then Mike sells it on, OK they are never going to take things to the level that we might see as being acceptable but to the majority of the viewing and buying public they will be impressed with what they do.
> 
> I suppose from a 'wheeler dealer' point of view they probably do what the majority of second hand dealers do, what is required a bit of spit and polish and move the car on, money, money, money thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


^^+1:thumb:^^


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

jonto said:


> christ the amount of fling that would cause using so much water and product must have made a right mess


If you look at his knees in the first vid, theyre soaked!! 

Youre right, it is a bit of fun, and as ever theres a right way and a wrong way..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ed's obviously doin it the right way







































in his mind


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, like i originally said. I don't know anything about G3 so couldn't really judge but i still found it funny considering you can do it easier


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I watched that one again this morning.

Have to say that I do enjoy watching Wheeler dealers. As said, it is just for entertainment and shows what can be done.
I have actually wondered if they use a professional to clean the cars as they all look pretty good in the final shots. Agreed that ED China doesn't do the best job when showing the process of cleaning the car, as shown in this episode, but many people do that every day. How many of us have watched a neighbour clean a car in a way that sends shivers up the spine.
Have you seen the other programme they do, AutoTrader, he often gets the owners of cars to wash them, using snow foam.

Chris.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Watch the bit where "The professional" gets the windscreen out :doublesho
> 
> He wrecks the paint along the edge when he uses that tool


Yeah I watched this the other day with the missus and even she look at me thinking 'WTF?' as that bloke levered out the windscreen. Specialist tools my ar$e.

I do like the program though, they do seem to get the cars looking better than when they started but then again the do pick sh!tters. I can't think I'd buy one of their motors.

Oh yeah and I like how the guy removing the windscreen uses his head to push the glass out!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah I watched this the other day with the missus and even she look at me thinking 'WTF?' as that bloke levered out the windscreen. Specialist tools my ar.
> 
> I do like the program though, they do seem to get the cars looking better than when they started but then again the do pick sh!tters. I can't think I'd buy one of their motors.
> 
> Oh yeah and I like how the guy removing the windscreen uses his head to push the glass out!!!!


Their 205 turned out to be a dog iirc and still is!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not seen that episode but it doesn't suprise me one bit.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the way he dips the rotary in to a bucket of water. It won't be long before..Bang.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

The 205 episode is where they replaced all the arch trims and bumpers becuase they looked a little faded!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out 5:30 :doublesho


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Oh yeah and I like how the guy removing the windscreen uses his head to push the glass out!!!!


That bit is funny:lol::lol: Pure class (or glass?).

Chris.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Check out 5:30 :doublesho


ohh dear....


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Chris_4536 said:


> The 205 episode is where they replaced all the arch trims and bumpers becuase they looked a little faded!


Good job the plumes of smoke bellowing out of the back of it on the way to the workshop was only the gear linkages though (wtf!?), Cracked block obviously a coincidence that they forgot to mention.

The 205 was never sold at the end of the show, that was all staged 

And the 'polishing' of the MR2 wheels with a drill attachment wire brush :doublesho niccce :thumb:

Couple of muppets, but still a fun program


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It always looks suspect does the old "sale" :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

the most staged selling of a car was when that muppet rob boght the brown 928 it was like he was reading a script :doublesho


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

His detailing techiques may not be up to some detailing standards, but he is one talented spanner monkey who i would let fiddle with my truck any day of the week.

Hats off to Ed :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Mullins said:


> His detailing techiques may not be up to some detailing standards, but he is one talented spanner monkey who i would let fiddle with my truck any day of the week.
> 
> Hats off to Ed :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Wouldnt let him within 100 meters of my car.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

HE starts:buffer: about 2min 40sec this time on the Lancia:doublesho


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, his polishing skills aren't up to much but to the average Joe that is one heck of a turnaround and most people wouldn't even the swirls/holograms etc that must be left behind.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

good old mike brewer again
he endorses guard x too - check this out 
http://www.gardx.co.uk/?page=other&parent=1&pid=2


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I think a lot of you are being highly critical, Ed is a mechanic not a detailer. What do you expect? The turn around was decent for a second hand run down car that started off pink and came up red(ish). Do you honestly think he is going to spend 8 hours detailing the car from scratch??!! Average punter buying the car from them is not going to notice any imperfections, and ones that would notice, would expect that from a car of that age when buying it. As said before, he got some colour back into the car with nice results. Job done.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No we (well i) just thought it was funny so i posted.

I know he isn't a detailer


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> I think a lot of you are being highly critical, Ed is a mechanic not a detailer. What do you expect? The turn around was decent for a second hand run down car that started off pink and came up red(ish). Do you honestly think he is going to spend 8 hours detailing the car from scratch??!! Average punter buying the car from them is not going to notice any imperfections, and ones that would notice, would expect that from a car of that age when buying it. As said before, he got some colour back into the car with nice results. Job done.


Think you are absolutely right. Many of us were probably worse than him before we found the right path on DW:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

yin said:


> YouTube- Wheeler Dealers Lancia Delta Integrale part 4
> 
> HE starts:buffer: about 2min 40sec this time on the Lancia:doublesho


did anyone notice that he's using a 1ltr bottle of SRP......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It is easier on the eye when i see him use SRP than that bloody soaking wet G3


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool that guard-x is flameproof...will have to add it to my list!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is we are detailers (well I try) so when we see things like this it is a source of amusement or criticism as we know the right ways to do things. 

I'd imagine though that the things that Ed fella does are the usual things that a lot of places would do. The paintwork on that Lancia does look a hell of a lot better but no doubt it's swirled. I'm sure a lot of bodyshops use those mops on older cars though to match paint or cut back new paint as well.

Can't forget that we're the fussy ones but knowing what detailing can do we just know a bit better.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just managed to watch that 1st clip....

the "danger" is I see is viewers trying to "mop" their new car, and keep goin straight through the clear coat, until they see paint on the pad!

This is where they should give a small disclaimer IMO


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> just managed to watch that 1st clip....
> 
> the "danger" is I see is viewers trying to "mop" their new car, and keep goin straight through the clear coat, until they see paint on the pad!
> 
> This is where they should give a small disclaimer IMO


But he did point out that a polisher like this will cost around £150 so unless your in to detailing then your not gunna spend £150 on a polisher well IMO


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> just managed to watch that 1st clip....
> 
> the "danger" is I see is viewers trying to "mop" their new car, and keep goin straight through the clear coat, until they see paint on the pad!
> 
> This is where they should give a small disclaimer IMO


Why? Surely most people would not even attempt it, and those that do should have enough sense to know they could cause damage.

If anything needs a warning it's the DIY shows that make everything look simple. Some numpty watches this, picks up a drill and drills into a pipe/electrical cable!

As most have mentioned its a bit of entertainment, and you would be pretty stupid to attempt to do these things without any research or doing things well above your own level of skill.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> the "danger" is I see is viewers trying to "mop" their new car, and keep goin straight through the clear coat, until they see paint on the pad!


Although isn't that was he's doing in that clip? Or is that because it's single stage paint?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well when i very first considered getting a machine to polish the car i googled "machine polishing tips"

The first pages i saw was polished bliss and DW so i came on here and never left lol


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Showshine said:


> No we (well i) just thought it was funny so i posted.
> 
> I know he isn't a detailer


I agree it is funny the amount he slaps on, but the job got done! Just some posters were highly critical of him, which I thought was a bit out of order and smarmy!


----------

